# معلومات مفيدة عن النوم الصحي



## happy angel (19 يونيو 2009)

*معلومات مفيدة عن النوم الصحي 

هناك اعتقاد سائد بأن النوم عبارة عن فقدان للوعي أو غيبوبة أو خمول في وظائف الجسم الجسدية والعقلية يحتاجه الإنسان لتجديد نشاطه. والواقع المثبت علمياً خلاف ذلك تماماً، حيث أنه يحدث خلال النوم العديد من الأنشطة المعقدة على مستوى المخ والجسم بصفة عامة وليس كما يعتقد البعض. بل على العكس، فإن بعض الوظائف تكون أنشط خلال النوم كما أن بعض الأمراض تحدث خلال النوم فقط وتختفي مع استيقاظ المريض


عدد ساعات النوم
الكثيرون يعتقدون أيضا بأنهم يحتاجون إلى ثمان ساعات نوم يومياً، وأنه كلما زادوا من عدد ساعات النوم كلما كان ذلك صحياً أكثر، وهذا اعتقاد خاطئ حيث أن عدد ساعات النوم التي يحتاجها الإنسان الطبيعي تتفاوت تفاوتاً كبيراً من شخص إلى آخر ومن سن لاخر ، فإذا كنت تنام لمدة خمس ساعات فقط بالليل وتشعر بالنشاط في اليوم التالي فإنك إذن لا تعاني من مشاكل في النوم.
ومن الدراسات العلمية الحديثة المتعلقة بالنوم وبعدد ساعات النوم دراسة أجريت على أكثر من مليون شخص خلصت إلى أن من ينامون ثمان ساعات أو أكثر يوميا يموتون في سن أصغر من نظرائهم الذين ينامون عدد ساعات أقل. ، كما أن من ينامون أربع ساعات أو أقل يوميا معرضون للموت المبكر أيضا. إلا أن من ينامون ست أو سبع ساعات يوميا يعيشون حياة أطول .
كما كشفت دراسة أخري أن الذين ينامون أقل من ست ساعات في الليلة أو أكثر من تسع ساعات قد يصابون بالبدانة وبالإدمان على التدخين والكحول، وذلك في أضخم دراسة من نوعها تربط بين ساعات النوم وأسلوب الحياة في في “معهد وولكوك للأبحاث الطبية” رون غرونشتاين في مدينة سيدني الأسترالية 


القيلولة ؟
كما أكد الباحثون في دراسة نشرت في مجلة “العلوم النفسية” عام 2002 من أن القيلولة لمدة 10 – 40 دقيقة (وليس أكثر) تكسب الجسم راحة كافية، وتعيد شحن قدراته على التفكير والتركيز، وتزيد إنتاجيته وحماسه للعمل، وتخفف من مستوى هرمونات التوتر المرتفعة في الدم نتيجة النشاط البدني والذهني الذي بذله الإنسان في بداية اليوم.
وأكد الباحثون أن القيلولة في النهار لمدة لا تتجاوز 40 دقيقة لا تؤثر على فترة النوم في الليل، أما إذا امتدت لأكثر من ذلك، فقد تسبب الأرق وصعوبة النوم ليلا 

لماذا يحدث الشخير؟ 


يحدث الشخير عند وجود عائق أو انسداد تام في الطريق الهوائي التنفسي. يشاهد ذلك في نزلات البرد أو عند وجود عدم انتظام تشريحي في الأنف والبلعوم. ولكن أكثر العوامل المسببة للشخير هي عندما تحدث رخاوة شديدة في عضلات الحلق والبلعوم وبالتالي صعوبة مرور الهواء أثناء الشهيق والزفير مما يرفع الضغط داخل الحنجرة للتغلب على هذه الرخاوة، ويبدأ الحنك الرخو واللهاة بالاهتزاز.

العلاج يكمن بمعرفة السبب: 

الوزن الزائد
خاصة إذا كنت تملك رقبة ثخينة ، ففتح الحلق في هذه الحالة يستلزم قوة عضلية أكبر وهنا عليك بلإنقاص وزنك إذا كنت بدينآ.

التدخين
فالتدخين يسبب تورمآ وإلتهابآ لبطانة الحلق

النوم على الظهر
ففي هذه الحالة تسترخي العضلات ويصبح الحلق ضيقآ

المهدئات والحبوب المنومة
فهذا يسبب إرتخاء لعضلات الحلق
والعلاج بتجنب تناول هذه الحبوب خلال الأربع ساعات التي تسبق النوم.

تناول وجبة كبيرة قبل النوم
فهنا المعدة تضطر للضغط للأعلى على الحجاب الحاجز مما يؤدي إلى صعوبة في التنفس وحدوث الشخير.
والحل هنا بتناول وجبة خفيفة قبل النوم وبفترة لا تقل عن ساعتين.

وضعية السرير والوسادة(المخدة)
لتخفيف تأثير الجاذبية على عضلات الحلق إجعل سريرك مائلآ للأعلى بمايقل عن 10 سم وذلك بوضع بلاطات أو خشب تحت أرجل السرير.
أما عن الوسادة فيجب ألا تكون سميكة لأنها ستؤذي رقبتك وتجعل الوضع أسوء.

درب نفسك على عدم التنفس من الفم وإنما من الأنف


النوم الصحي

تجنب استخدام المنبهات قبل النوم مثل الشاى أو القهوة أو أى
مشروبات أخرى تحتوى على الكافيين. 

تجنب التدخين قبل النوم بساعة على الأقل لأن النيكوتين يعتبر من 
المنبهات التى قد تجعل نومك مضطرباً. 

تجنب تناول وجبات دسمة قبل النوم بساعتين أو ثلاث لكن فى نفس الوقت لا تترك 
نفسك جائع لأن الجوع قد يجعلك تستيقظ طوال الليل. إن تناول وجبة صحية خفيفة

تجنب النوم لفترات طويلة أثناء النهار لأن ذلك قد يربك
نومك أثناء الليل. 

قبل موعد النوم، تجنب أى مناقشات أو أنشطة قد تثير شعورك بالقلق مثل
التفكير فى الأمور

احرص على أن يكون جو غرفتك هادئاً ومريحاً. كما سيساعدك أيضاً أن يكون
فرش السرير جميلاً وأن تكون المرتبة مريحة

اطفئ أنوار الغرفة. جزء المخ المسئول عن النوم قريب من العصب
البصرى لذا سيساعدك الظلام على النوم

تناول كوباً دافئاً من اللبن قبل النوم لأن اللبن يحتوى على "التريبتوفان"
وهى مادة طبيعية تساعد على النوم

لماذا دائما نلاحظ يتغير شكل الوجه عند الاستيقاظ من النوم ؟

ظهر مؤخرا أن تغيير شكل الوجه عند النهوض من النوم يعود إلى
إغلاق العيون لمدة طويلة ولأن الجسم يكون قد أخذ قسطا من الراحة الكافية *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2009)

*



فإذا كنت تنام لمدة خمس ساعات فقط بالليل وتشعر بالنشاط في اليوم التالي فإنك إذن لا تعاني من مشاكل في النوم.


أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
معلومه رااااائعه يا هابى 

ميررررررسى على المعلومه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## sara A (19 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> ​​*من ينامون ثمان ساعات أو أكثر يوميا يموتون في سن أصغر من نظرائهم الذين ينامون عدد ساعات أقل. * ​
> * طيب أنا بنام 8 ساعات يعنى هموت صغيرة *
> *طيب أحسن ههههه*
> *القيلولة لمدة 10 – 40 دقيقة (وليس أكثر) تكسب الجسم راحة كافية، وتعيد شحن قدراته على التفكير والتركيز، وتزيد إنتاجيته وحماسه للعمل، وتخفف من مستوى هرمونات التوتر المرتفعة في الدم نتيجة النشاط البدني والذهني الذي بذله الإنسان في بداية اليوم.*​*القيلولة دى أكثر حاجة مش بعرف أعملها من يوم ما أتولد*​​​


​
* موضوع جميل ومميز*
*ميرسىيا هابى يا قمر *
*وربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا هابي

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (15 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> معلومه رااااائعه يا هابى
> 
> ميررررررسى على المعلومه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (15 أبريل 2010)

sara A قال:


> [/center]
> 
> * موضوع جميل ومميز*
> *ميرسىيا هابى يا قمر *
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## happy angel (15 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا هابي
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل يا ملاك الفرح

وبجد فادني كتيرررررررر

ربنا يباركك وتعيشي وتكتبيلنا​


----------



## النهيسى (15 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا جدا جدا

موضوع 


مهم ومفيد جدا ومعلومات رااااائعه 


الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أبريل 2010)

معلومة قيمة جداااا

شكرا  هابى انجل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (29 نوفمبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> موضوع جميل يا ملاك الفرح
> 
> وبجد فادني كتيرررررررر
> 
> ربنا يباركك وتعيشي وتكتبيلنا​


----------



## happy angel (29 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا جدا
> 
> موضوع
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (29 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> معلومة قيمة جداااا
> 
> شكرا  هابى انجل
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*موضوع رائع اوى
ومعلومات جميلة
ميرسى لك كتير هابى
سلام يسوع معك
*​


----------



## happy angel (2 ديسمبر 2010)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *موضوع رائع اوى
> ومعلومات جميلة
> ميرسى لك كتير هابى
> سلام يسوع معك
> *​


----------

